# My wolf spiders *lots of pics*



## Techuser (Dec 22, 2005)

1 male and 2 females, all found here inside home (Very common here, today i´ve found another one. Took it and released in the garden :B )
I have them for 8 or 9 months
The male acts like wandering spider, very agressive >.<

Arranjed by date, these are the newest pics


----------



## Techuser (Dec 22, 2005)

More


----------



## Techuser (Dec 22, 2005)

And these are the older pics, when they were smaller =D





































Done =D


----------



## Fini (Dec 22, 2005)

Really nice pictures!  Incredible colors.  I had no idea they carried their offspring like that.

What happened to that gecko?  I see the claw and it's all wrong


----------



## Steven (Dec 22, 2005)

HOLY F*CK    

i'm moving to Brazil !!!


those pictures made my day ! 
thanx for sharing those :worship: 
very very pretty wolfs you got there :drool: 



PS: also a HR Giger fan ?


----------



## Malhavoc's (Dec 22, 2005)

indeed very nice


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 22, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> HOLY F*CK
> 
> i'm moving to Brazil !!!
> 
> ...


ditto everything, down to the Giger

want a room mate? i'll feed all your bugs


----------



## Mithrandir (Dec 22, 2005)

:drool: :drool: :drool: 
Damn... amazing pictures (and a lot of them that's also nice)
Wolf spiders are definitely one of my favourite spiders. So much more interesting than T's which never move or stay hidden for the most of their lifes  
I didn't knew that they already produced another eggsac when they are still carying the spiderlings :? 
The shot with the large roach is superb...

PS: what is HR Giger :?  an artist or something?

Btw, what camera do you use?


----------



## cacoseraph (Dec 22, 2005)

Mithrandir said:
			
		

> :drool: :drool: :drool:
> Damn... amazing pictures (and a lot of them that's also nice)
> Wolf spiders are definitely one of my favourite spiders. So much more interesting than T's which never move or stay hidden for the most of their lifes
> I didn't knew that they already produced another eggsac when they are still carying the spiderlings :?
> ...


Giger did the original painting/drawing in the back ground of one of the pics

let me count which one...
in the third set, in the 12th pic, the creepy woman's face on the left hand side of the pic is a work of art by HR Giger
that is a google image search with safe search turned ON

to see all of his works you have to turn the filter off, but i can't post a link to an unflitered search =P

he's known for disturbing/erotic/mecha-organic art

done killed his self, if i remember correctly

oh, he made artistic basis for the aliens in Alien

edit: man i forgot how creepy that dude looked


----------



## Gesticulator (Dec 22, 2005)

Absolutely amazing pictures. Thanks for sharing. Interesting to see the eys and the jaw and how they differer from those of a tarantula.


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow,

indeed very nice pics, thanks for sharing! :clap:  :worship: 

Looks like the species, which is sold as Lycosa erythrognatha over here. I kept a male of this species last year. They´re quite aggressiv, but fortunately lack the climbing skills of the banana spiders.

Please show us some more brazilian true spiders, if you got pics.

Greetings,

Stefan

P.S. Did you have any trouble with raising the slings? A buddy of mine bred those but wasn´t able to keep the slings alive, all died.


----------



## Mithrandir (Dec 22, 2005)

@cacoseraph:

Thanks for sharing man  I didn't have a clue. His work is... different  Really strange, but pretty cool actually. 

Thanks!


----------



## WithCerberus (Dec 22, 2005)

*all i can say...*

...is DAMN. Those are some great spiders! :clap:  Those are some of the most amazing and interesting pics that I have seen in a long long time. They are very wicked looking. I agree with Stefan, show more pics if you have them. Once again, very nice pics.

P.S. are they very toxic?

peace,

Bobby


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 22, 2005)

WithCerberus said:
			
		

> P.S. are they very toxic?
> 
> peace,
> 
> Bobby


No, they aren´t. 

In the 1930 this species was known as Lycosa (Scaptocosa) raptoria and people believed this spider to be very dangerous. It was believed that the toxin would cause severe necrosis and eventually even death. Some years later it was found out that the afforementioned spider-bites had been inflicted by spiders of the genus Loxosceles.

Recent research showed that L. erythrognatha is harmless to man.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Steven (Dec 22, 2005)

Stefan2209 said:
			
		

> Recent research showed that L. erythrognatha is harmless to man.


i know that name has been around for some time in the European hobby but who has identified those as L. erythrognatha ?

PS:
i'm also seeing more then one specie here no ??? :?


----------



## WithCerberus (Dec 22, 2005)

Strange that a spider that is harmless would be so aggresive and have that great threat display. I wonder if ithas any thing to do with mimicry. They do look a little like Phoneutria nigriventer and have a similar threat display.

peace,

Bobby


----------



## Stefan2209 (Dec 22, 2005)

WithCerberus said:
			
		

> Strange that a spider that is harmless would be so aggresive and have that great threat display. I wonder if ithas any thing to do with mimicry. They do look a little like Phoneutria nigriventer and have a similar threat display.
> 
> peace,
> 
> Bobby


Hi,

maybe, may not be.

Personally, i don´t think that´s mimicry, whenever i saw a spider gimme a thread-posture it was the same old "Phoneutria-stance" with every single specimen, regardless of genus and family.

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing.  Those are great picture and a really nice species.


----------



## Techuser (Dec 22, 2005)

Glad you guys liked ^^
I have some videos here

http://rapidshare.de/files/7290422/Ooteca_lycosa_menor.wmv.html
Handling the smaller one with the eggsac

http://rapidshare.de/files/9667865/Lycosa_from_hell.wmv.html
And the male before the last molt, attacking an icecream stick just for touching him =P
(i told this one was very agressive =D)


Steven and cacoseraph, yep, Giger rules the world =O
All the pics are just one specie, L. erythrognatha

And brazil sux , i can easly find phoneutrias and these lycosas at home, but cant buy the coolest especies cuz its forbidden to have spiders
And i´m a outlaw for having my V. sorocabae and these wolf spiders >.<
Can be arrested :X

Mithrandir, i have a Canon A510 (3.2megapixel)


> Wolf spiders are definitely one of my favourite spiders. So much more interesting than T's which never move or stay hidden for the most of their lifes


Same for me =D

hmmm they do not product another eggsac, in the pics, she´s still carrying the eggsac from the lings in her back, there´s more to come from the eggsac =D



> P.S. Did you have any trouble with raising the slings? A buddy of mine bred those but wasn´t able to keep the slings alive, all died.


I didnt raised any lings :/
I release all of them in the garden... ( i dont need lings since i can find the big spiders ^^ )
The smaller one that i raised was my male, he was almost 2cm when i started with him


Sorry if my english is too bad :B


----------



## WithCerberus (Dec 22, 2005)

Techuser said:
			
		

> And brazil sux , i can easly find phoneutrias and these lycosas at home, but cant buy the coolest especies cuz its forbidden to have spiders
> And i´m a outlaw for having my V. sorocabae and these wolf spiders >.<
> Can be arrested :X



Are you serious? That is a pretty crappy law. So you can find these in your house but if you put them in a container you are breaking the law. Sounds pretty silly. 

Bobby


----------



## Mithrandir (Dec 23, 2005)

nice videos, the male is indeed quite aggressive, or is that also because he has to molt? The female isn't aggressive at all?

I have the previous version of that camera, the Canon Powershot A75 (also 3.2Mp)... I must be doing something wrong I guess because my pictures aren't nearly as good as yours... 

About that law, pretty stupid indeed. I can somewhat understand that they don't want import but housing spiders from your garden that's something else.


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 23, 2005)

lol well italy isn't much better... it is illegal to own any kind of venomous invertebrate... this is beacause a retarded idiot who owned loads of T's used to play with them when finally he got bit and he eventually died cause he was allergic.... from that day on, which is from 2003, no one is allowed to own any venomous invert and they are not sold anymore....... that is stupid...:evil: :evil: 
anyawys awesome spiders... here in italy there are some cool wolfs but nothing compared to those you have in brazil... congratulations for thepic


----------



## Alissa (Dec 23, 2005)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Nlneff (Dec 23, 2005)

*I want one!*

Great pictures, look like they would make very intresting pets, highly active, nice to look at.
Is this species sold anywhere?


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Dec 23, 2005)

Some of the most amazing lycosid's I've ever seen :drool:  :drool:


----------



## Merfolk (Dec 25, 2005)

The one you handle never bit you? Since they have better eyesight, they might respond differently to your movements!!!

How much one would cost?


----------



## spideromaniac (Dec 25, 2005)

Amazing creature and pictures.
Someone said that they would like to move to Brazil, I would'nt. 
It is illegal to keep any spider or tarantula in captivity in Brazil.
It is a very serious felllony over there, "biologic crime" as they call it.
Some of my nicest T's are from there but a Brazilian citizen couldn't even keep one of them at home.  :? 
They have the wild one, we have the captive one, to each his own.

Big thumbs up for the pictures, they are incredible.:clap: 
Thanks for sharing.:worship:


----------



## PERIKIN (Dec 25, 2005)

*.....*

beautiful lycosa,beautiful pics man.what is the red bug one of them is eating?


----------



## Chi (Dec 25, 2005)

WOW!!!  
I did not know that wolf spiders could get that big!
Our wolf spiders is just on some millimeters, maby up to some few centimetres!

As long as i live, as long I will learn.


----------



## mackids (Dec 25, 2005)

Beautiful wolf spiders!! I would love to get some for myself!


----------



## Sequin (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow, I didnt realize they got so large... Beautiful spiders, I cant add anything to the thread, very impressed though.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Dec 26, 2005)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!! THOSE WOLFIES LOOK INSANE!!!! They are beautiful, i love the colors!!!! It amazing to see that they carry their babies on their backs like that... Great camera job too!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Lorgakor (Dec 27, 2005)

Beautiful pictures!:clap:  I would love to have one of those.


----------



## Tichol (Dec 27, 2005)

*great pics*

i never saw pics so great really nice work dude


----------



## Sheri (Dec 27, 2005)

Tarantula_Hawk said:
			
		

> lol well italy isn't much better... it is illegal to own any kind of venomous invertebrate... this is beacause a retarded idiot who owned loads of T's used to play with them when finally he got bit and he eventually died cause he was allergic.... from that day on, which is from 2003,


Do you have any links to the background of that case?


Thanks,
Sheri


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 28, 2005)

Very cool pics of   a very cool spider


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 29, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Do you have any links to the background of that case?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> Sheri


no, the guy at the pet shop said it to me..


----------



## misfitsfiend (Dec 29, 2005)

WithCerberus said:
			
		

> Are you serious? That is a pretty crappy law. So you can find these in your house but if you put them in a container you are breaking the law. Sounds pretty silly.
> 
> Bobby



  It sounds crappy to us who collect inverts. but the fact is, the gov. in brazil is only trying to protect their fauna as well as it possibly can(which is something many other coutries should consider). Brazil has very strict wild life laws which can get annoying, but the fact is, it's the right thing to do.


----------



## WithCerberus (Dec 29, 2005)

Misfitsfiend, I appreciate that Brazil is trying to protect their wildlife but in my opinion an outright ban on keeping invertebrates that are not threatened in any way is not a very good answer. 

Bobby


----------



## Tarantula_Hawk (Dec 29, 2005)

yea they are trying to protect their wildlife but at the same time they are destroying big chunks of the amazon forest everyday....... :wall:


----------



## The_Phantom (Dec 29, 2005)

Amazing pics!! Those things are huge!! Was one of them eating raw meat?


----------



## matty J (Jan 2, 2006)

That is the coolest spider I've ever seen!!!!!!!!! I would crap if I met that guy face to face. Oh yeah.. Is there anything that won't eat?????


----------



## luther (Jan 2, 2006)

Stunning pics.  Great job.

Is anyone selling these in the UK?  I seem to remember seeing some at the BTS show, but nothing that size.

I have a tank ready and waiting :}


----------

